# phal fimbriata



## cnycharles (May 17, 2009)

... a very nice phal species purchased from Dwayne Lowder of Dowery Orchids. phal fimbriata appreciates being doused with water, then drying out fairly quickly. another species like this is phal floresensis. I use the semi-hydro pellets in an aircone-type pot, but don't sit the pot in any water. the plant gets flushed with water, but drains pretty quickly but still leaves a film of water here and there so it isn't really that dry. in it's habitat, it gets dumped on by monsoon rains and then wafted with very strong breezes





















a very fuzzy chin!


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

So lovely!!!! Cool close ups!!! Love the colour!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

I agree, is it fragrant?


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2009)

um, I think it is a little fragrant, but hard for me to tell sometimes


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

OK!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2009)

That's lovely. I'm going to have to look for this species now...


----------



## CodPaph (May 17, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 17, 2009)

Lovely is the right word!


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2009)

I looked online but wasn't able to find a store local to the u.s. that had it for sale other than bergstrom orchids who have it for $75(?!); I had purchased seedlings from both oak hill and paramount orchids of ca but neither have it on their lists right now. dowery orchids may have it again but their store is closed for the summer because of health issues


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 17, 2009)

That's lovely. Great photos too!


----------



## JeanLux (May 18, 2009)

yes, some very fine pics of great flowers!!! Jean


----------



## luvsorchids (May 18, 2009)

Great pictures. I wouldn't mind finding one of these myself.

Susan


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> I looked online but wasn't able to find a store local to the u.s. that had it for sale other than bergstrom orchids who have it for $75(?!); I had purchased seedlings from both oak hill and paramount orchids of ca but neither have it on their lists right now. dowery orchids may have it again but their store is closed for the summer because of health issues


If you ever find a source, Charles, please let me know. I'll do the same.


----------



## mkline3 (May 20, 2009)

Never heard of it before, very nice. THanks for sharing!


----------

